# trendy digital laser engraved case...Pic Added



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I just thought I'd share that I just recieved an email from Trendy digital and my custom cover with the lab puppy image is finished and will be shipped tomorrow.  Mark says it turned out well.!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> I just thought I'd share that I just recieved an email from Trendy digital and my custom cover with the lab puppy image is finished and will be shipped tomorrow. Mark says it turned out well.!!!!!


Sounds exciting, I hope you'll post a picture after you receive it!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine is shipping out tomorrow too. I am so excited!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Mine is shipping out tomorrow too. I am so excited!


yay!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for both of us can't wait to see how they turned out


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is very exciting!  Can't wait to see it!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh how exciting Misty, I also can't wait to see how it turned out!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Delivery scheduled for today!!!!!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I *thought* you were on the east coast. I am sooo jealous. I will have to wait until at least Monday for mine in sunny CA.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

no I'm in TX!!!!!!!  I'm sorry you have to wait   I may have to wait also because my family is not exactly good at checking the mail on the weekends and its not real easy for me to get out there in my wheelchair either.  But I hope I can find a way.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

It's ok. I just checked my tracking too and I think it will be at my office on Monday. I hope someone in your family goes and gets you your prezzy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

IT'S ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It turned out MUCH MUCH better than I thought it would to be honest!!!!!!! I chose the Red cover because Kevin told me it would show the image better. It is a very nicely made case. 
Construction: The K2 slides very snugly into it no way is it going to slide out IMO.  I'm still debating on whether to take my dg bayou sunset skin off or not.  I'm leaning towards not because I really don't think it would make it any easier to remove if needed any thoughts on that?  the inside is a very soft velvet like material.  LOVE LOVE the embedded corner magnet closure.  The cover is definately light weight. I have Bobarra's that I ADORE and the weight never bothers me but this cover is lighter for sure.  One improvement over the original maxguard IMO is the page buttons are left uncovered so they require no extra pressure to turn the pg unlike before.  Those are my initial impressions can't wait to use it for a bit and see how it feels to read with.  It feels great to the touch. and it will give me the option of something different from my Bobarra's.  The next book I will read is already on my k2 and ready to go in the cover. so I'll share additional thoughts in a few days for those who might be interested in doing this.  I'll also post pics as soon as I can, but right now the only camara I have access to is my brother's blackberry and I just don't know if the quality would be good enough.

the Lab puppy is very well well done. As a matter of fact I showed it to my mother who immediately took it to show my brother and said look it's Sierra. My brother looked at it said wow you realize Sierra is going to start crying or wimpering when she see's it laying anywhere.(which is how she reacts to any puppy or dog she notices.) She has seen it.....no crying yet, but she watched it very closely while we were sharing lunch with them. She didn't even go after the couple of fries that landed on the floor next to us 

Sorry for the long post


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> How wonderful! I'm so glad it turned out well and can't wait to see it. Congratulations and thank you for letting me participate in your exciting endeavor.


thank you guys for being willing to help


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Where are the pictures?


I'll get them up as soon as I find a decent camara


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay!!!! Glad you got it today and are happy with the results! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I am confused. I like Trendy Digital and have two of their cases but I have a hard time with their website, it constantly freezes on me and shuts down my browser and I am trying to find this case are talking about but having no luck.. anyone have a direct link

I just went on there couldn't find anything on a custom case and just to have three pages loaded takes forever.. I love their stuff but that site for me is very hard to use or to find stuff.  Would love to know this is an option but as I said I can't find any info on it


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried another browser? Firefox is available at www.mozilla.org and is great. Chrome is available from Google at www.google.com/chrome ... not that you should have to do this, but if you really want to see the site, this might help. =)


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

pics?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay I am confused. I like Trendy Digital and have two of their cases but I have a hard time with their website, it constantly freezes on me and shuts down my browser and I am trying to find this case are talking about but having no luck.. anyone have a direct link
> 
> I just went on there couldn't find anything on a custom case and just to have three pages loaded takes forever.. I love their stuff but that site for me is very hard to use or to find stuff. Would love to know this is an option but as I said I can't find any info on it


If it helps I don't think the custom option is on the site yet. mine was handled through pms with Kevin on the board and email at [email protected] Jason was kind enough to help on the graphic end. i purchased the artisan case through amazon as I don't use paypal notified Kevin of the order he pulled it and revised it for custom work and put it with the artwork. Not sure if that's the standard procedure and not trying to step on toes just trying to help


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I will try to have my brother do temporary pics tomorrow with his phone and put them up tomorrow evening/wednesday morning.  So sorry  I meant to do it yesterday but ended up taking a fall and then going to see "The Blind Side" so I was slightly sore and distracted and then today I spent Sore and Volunteering at a children's hospital.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks to Kevin I am able to put a pic up a bit sooner than I thought turns out they took a pic before shipping and he was kind enough to email it to me so I could put it up for you guys...Thanks Kevin for EVERYTHING!!!









I will try to get more up at a later date


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay I am confused. I like Trendy Digital and have two of their cases but I have a hard time with their website, it constantly freezes on me and shuts down my browser and I am trying to find this case are talking about but having no luck.. anyone have a direct link
> 
> I just went on there couldn't find anything on a custom case and just to have three pages loaded takes forever.. I love their stuff but that site for me is very hard to use or to find stuff. Would love to know this is an option but as I said I can't find any info on it


I'm sorry that you've had a hard time visiting our site. We just tested a few browsers for the site and the site generally works well.
I am providing several links here for your reference.

The main link:
www.trendydigital.com

The link for the Artisan line: 
http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15_16

If you want to order a custom engraved cover, there are two steps:
1) E-mail us at [email protected] with the artwork for the engraving.
Here is the general requirement for the artwork in order to get the best possible results:
a. The artwork needs to be black and white. Color or grayscale artwork won't work well.
b. The best resolution is 300ppi. We can work with lower one.
c. The engraving area is about 4" X 6".
Once we get the artwork, we will let you know whether it will work well or not.

2) Assuming the artwork is going to work, please go to the following link to purchase the custom engraving case.

http://trendydigital.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_16&products_id=52

Usually it takes 2 to 3 weeks to fit the custom engraving into our production schedule.
Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks great Misty and Kevin!!!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is a cell phone pic of mine. I really like it. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks cool Mod!


----------

